

IEEE Guest Editors' Introduction: The Top Algorithms - kumarski
http://www.computer.org/csdl/mags/cs/2000/01/c1022.html

======
signa11
just wanted to add wikipedia references to those articles here for faster
lookups:

01\. Metropolis Algorithm for Monte Carlo:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolis%E2%80%93Hastings_alg...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolis%E2%80%93Hastings_algorithm)

02\. Simplex Method for Linear Programming:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplex_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplex_algorithm)

03\. Krylov Subspace Iteration Methods:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krylov_subspace](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krylov_subspace)

04\. The Decompositional Approach to Matrix Computations:
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=615766](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=615766)

05\. The Fortran Optimizing Compiler :
[http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/languages/fortran/ch1-1.html](http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/languages/fortran/ch1-1.html)
(just the starting page)

06\. QR Algorithm for Computing Eigenvalues :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_algorithm)

07\. Quicksort Algorithm for Sorting :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quicksort](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quicksort)

08\. Fast Fourier Transform :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_Fourier_transform](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_Fourier_transform)

09\. Integer Relation Detection :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_relation_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integer_relation_algorithm)

10\. Fast Multipole Method :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_multipole_method](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_multipole_method)

have fun !

------
DonGateley
The article is a little short on attributions. John Cocke and Fran Allen are
responsible for the optimizing Fortran compiler and their technical report at
IBM detailing and justifying the transformations is still excellent reading.

John subsequently invented Risc architecture and supervised the construction
of the first machine because his work with the compiler had led him to the
conclusion that, for compilers, existing instruction sets were all wrong. It
ultimately became the Power PC architecture.

John also won the Turing award for his many contributions to computer science
which didn't exist as a field until long after he began. Or when I began for
that matter. :-)

Cooley and Tukey invented the fast Fourier transform although I've read that
Gauss had preceded them with little notice. When I was in school it was still
called the Cooley-Tukey algorithm and considered a bit of a miracle. FFT
rolled off the tongue a bit easier and supplanted the name. At that time the
term Digital Signal Processing also remained in the future.

------
bediger4000
_With each of these algorithms or approaches, there is a person or group
receiving credit for inventing or discovering the method. Of course, the
reality is that there is generally a culmination of ideas that leads to a
method._

Wait, whaaaat?!?

As our intellectual property law trends more towards giving a single entity
credit for any given invention, we have the IEEE saying that algorithms are
essentially just a product of their times?

